
Show HN: Strategy maps for software development - rocksoug
http://www.systemmeasure.com
======
pedalpete
The website is very nice, but I find it difficult to make sense of what the
different 'dashboards' actually do, and how I might use it.

I think a demo video would be nice or even an open project where I can
actually interact and see what's happening.

On the pricing side. How much benefit does a single developer get from this? I
would think most of the benefit comes to teams, so why do a very short 7 day
free, why not free for single users and charge for more. Or at least a 30 day
trial. Am I really going to be so impressed with your solution in 7 days that
I'm going to NEED/WANT to pay you $40/month? That's pretty steep for a solo
developer.

Just my 2cents

~~~
rocksoug
Pedalpete - Thanks for the feedback. This is very good stuff. We'd gladly
extend a 30 day-trial for you (or others who view this thread). Your solo-
developer option is a great idea, and we'd work with you on that as well. If
you are interested contact me at ryan@systemmeasure.com. In any case, thanks
again for taking the time to help us out.

~~~
ReedJessen
Pedalpete's comment didn't seem to be about getting an extension on the free
trial for himself or his team. It seems to be more about helping you to
understand that he sees that your marketing model may not be sufficient.

You might get more customers if you offer a freemium model to everyone, not
just those that read this thread. The true value resides with teams. Charge
the teams, get the word of mouth from individuals.

~~~
rocksoug
ReedJessen - thank you so much for your feedback. We are working on freemium
options for our customers. It makes sense.

~~~
rocksoug
Free option is available for single user.

